# Repair 1998 Pathfinder w/Diagnostic Codes: P0440 & P1448



## DanielBoucher (May 28, 2007)

I have a 1998 Nissan Pathfinder LE that has not been able to pass the Connecticut Emission Test. I am told that the Diagnostic Codes P0440 Evaporative Emission System and P1448 Manufacturer Controlled Auxiliary Emission Controls are the problem. I need to replace the vacuum valve, the EVAP vent control valve attached to the charcoal canister. Now I have two part numbers for this vacuum valve. The part removed from my Pathfinder is GVA 180-1B. My research also determined another part number - B2024-177516. I have only been able to find the part online for $116.48. However I read a posting where somebody bought the vacuum valve online for $60, plus $10 handling. I sure would like to get this part for that price.

Anybody have any suggestions. Would appreciate an advice.

Dan


----------

